# Sick Juli Regani!! Help!



## dcarne23 (Feb 17, 2004)

Hi,

It looks like on of my Juli's is sick and I'm not quite sure what I can do to help. It's my largest one and the symptoms are heavy breathing, loss of appetitie, and from what I can see a swollen abdomen area. I was a bit worried about an internal parasite or worm, so any advice or expertise is greatly appreciated.

David


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Provide your water parameters, tank size, tank mates, maintenance routine and any changes to the tank recently? Any thready white poop? Hiding?


----------



## Twister23 (Jun 1, 2008)

sounds like bloat.


----------



## spitfiretjh (May 30, 2008)

i agree. :wink:


----------



## kewlkatdady (May 15, 2007)

its bloat...
use some metro...
it doesn't harm your bio culture.

heres a link:
http://www.seachem.com/products/product ... azole.html


----------



## dcarne23 (Feb 17, 2004)

Hi,

Thanks to all for your replies. I'm hopeful that I can purchase this locally. I live in South Florida and I'm not sure if Petco or Petsmart has this. I'm not far from a Big Al's Superstore so that is always an option as well. As for my tank parameters, I have a 55 gal and I do water maintenance 2x a month. I really have not changed anything to the tank or added any new fish. PH has generally remained around 7.5. The water tends to be quite hard here in South Florida. My substrate is sand that has coral framents so it keeps the PH high. Currently, these are the Juli's tank mates. Bear with me as I forget all the complete names:

5 Leleuipi's (also have several juveniles about but have not been able to count them. My tank has many caves so it is hard to keep up with the little ones. 
1 Tret
2 other Juli's
Pair of Shellies - this pair has bred so many times, I have lost count. I have quite a few juveniles in the tank that I also need to take out.
1 Tricolor Cyp- had a few but this male took out the other 2.
1 Catfish- Native catfish to Tanganyika - I forget the name

Thanks again for any advice you may have.

Oh, I have not seen a thready white poop, but I took a look at the Juli now, and it appears that something light in color is protruding ever slightly from the anal fin. The fish has been hiding mostly and has come out briefly during feeding, but really did not eat.


----------



## spitfiretjh (May 30, 2008)

hope you can find that stuff locally because in orlando there isnt anything for cichlids i get all my stuff off line. all they have are malawis no tangs and nothing to take care of them.


----------



## dcarne23 (Feb 17, 2004)

It is difficult to find a good place to buy Tangs, fortunately, I had a place to do so here in South Florida, Benny's Tropical Fish. As for the medication, I bought Clout which I read was good also. But, it may be too late as the swelling in the abdominal area has increased and the Juli is breathing heavier. It doesn't look too good right now. I put the fish in a hospital tank, just hoping for the best. Thanks to all for the replies.

David


----------

